# Finally saying hello



## Tinker (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey all,
Figured it was about time I said hello. I've been lurking around for quite a while now. I'm the theatre manager/TD for a performing arts center that is jointly used by the high school it is attached to and the surrounding community. 
And yes, I have known Gafftaper since college (I will not divulge how many years ago that was to protect the innocent!) and he is the one who told me check this site out. I learn stuff from all of you every time I jump on here. Great site, great people!


----------



## icewolf08 (Feb 20, 2008)

All we need a real friend of gaff...

Welcome to the booth, we are glad to have you convert to a real member. Ask questions, offer up answers, defend gaff... (or not it's up to you). I suppose you know that we are friendly and helpful. Make friends with the search tool, it's useful. And be careful, you may never leave us now!


----------



## Logos (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi there from down under. If you have a website let us know we are nosy people, but friendly.

Actually are you sure you exist? Could it be that you are one of Gafftaper's other personalities sent simply to confuse us?


----------



## PadawanGeek (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey Tinker, welcome to this weird, addicting, and crazy place.


----------



## Chris15 (Feb 21, 2008)

What they said; Welcome.

Now I'm starting to adopt this as the quintessential premise of what we do: Learn stuff, help others learn stuff and we should all get along just fine...


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 22, 2008)

Great now you did it. I'm going to get a lot of crap from this thread.

You see Tink... I have a bit of a reputation around here for my fabulous sense of humor and cunning wit. I've accused all the Aussies of being one person with a bunch of made up friends. I've accused them of being a continent (or sub continent if you talk to Logo's wife) populated by 23 people and a few million Marsupials who pretend to be people on line. I've accused Hugesie of being either a Bandicoot or Bilby  or a spoiled bratt who throws an amazing party. I led (AND WON!) a war against the metric system and fought in a shorter campaign against 220volt power. I've also been a loyal footsoldier in the cause of pirates... "piece of 8ight, pieces of 8ight" stupid song won't get out of my head. 

So you can see things are about normal for me around here.  

By the way, by the end of next week I'll have my Selecon Zooms and my S4 zooms up and you can come play side by side shoot out if you are still thinking about purchasing. Plus I'll have my Seachangers working... I'm working hard to make our boys at MTHS as jealous as possible with my new toys. You're in a rich district you can afford them. 

Later Tink

(Hey Alex... I figure since you've been making up all these employees lately I need to make up some friends to keep up with all these Aussie Marsupials).


----------



## Tinker (Feb 22, 2008)

Ermmm, Gafftaper, I think you tend to get a lot of crap no matter what so you can't really blame me for adding to it...Ha! Besides I can blackmail you with past history...oh wait, you can do the same to me. Well that takes some of the fun out of it. Bummer.

Would love to come see your new toys, I'm getting ready to place an order soon, but it would be nice to play with the zooms a bit. And although I may work in a district that has money, I see very little of it. 

Thanks to everyone for the kind welcome messages. My theatre doesn't have a website, but I have a student who might help me get one started as part of his Senior Project. I'll let you all know if it actually happens.

Logos, I can assure you that I am a completely different entity than Gafftaper, while I love to pick his brain, I do not want to be attached to it! (Sorry Gafftaper, it is just to easy to pick on you sometimes, but I know you will return the favor frequently and with much glee!)


----------



## Van (Feb 22, 2008)

Welcome Aboard Tinker !
A friend of Gaff's is a friend of mine.


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 23, 2008)

Van said:


> Welcome Aboard Tinker !
> A friend of Gaff's is a friend of mine.



Why won't you answer my outfeed table question then?


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 23, 2008)

I've got one week until tech and I still haven't started to build the set, focus the lights, and figure out what's wrong with my new sound effects playback system (again things are about normal). But once the show is up and running the first week of March I should have a lot of fun toys in the air to play with Tinker. 

I'm going to go build me a bunch of tables tomorrow half my tools haven't arrived yet so although I have a beautiful new shop, I'm going to be dragging my crappy old tools in from home to work.


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 23, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Why won't you answer my outfeed table question then?


He's chicken he can't top MY answer. Too embarrassed being shown up by a squint!

Welcome, Tinker. You should share stories with hsaunier. It's possible you'll both even be hosting the same shows. I too, was once in your position, except that the H.S. had closed, as the district no longer needed a N, S, E, W, H.S. once the baby boom dried up. Ever see the movie _Risky Business_? _That_ was my building, for a time.


----------

